# wdf01000.sys blue screen



## forumforez

Hello everybody

Sorry for my very bad english, I'm french user and since the start that I have windows 7, I have a serious problem of blue screen

I have buy my pc in august 2009
I have build my pc 

Since I have Windows 7, Every month I am obliged to reinstall Windows because I have a blue screen which prevents from starting Windows

My Pc reboot all time ...

The problem reappeared two days ago, but this time I was able to start safe mode and to use the registry software booster 2010 and the pc has to work
One day later it has did not any more want to start I emptied my pc of its electricity and that allowed the computer to start normally. I was meanwhile able to note an error message here it is 

*
STOP : 0x0000007E (0xC0000095, 0x87AE53F2, 0x877865E0, 0x877861C0)
wdf01000.sys - Address 87AE53F2 base at 87A98000, DateStamp 4a5bbf28*


When I use a software as SisoftSandra my pc does not make the test until and cuts itself and reboot

Where from can come the problem which software can help me has to find the problem on this computer?

Thank you very much


----------



## usasma

wdf01000.sys is the WDF Dynamic - Kernel Mode Driver Framework Runtime
Since you've been reinstalling Windows, I'd doubt that this was the problem.

Please have a look here to see many of the possibile causes for this error message: http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000007E

Please provide this information so we can narrow down the probabilities: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## forumforez

ok and thank you !

you can find the 2 files in this post

View attachment system_health_report.zip


View attachment TSF_Vista_Support.zip


----------



## DT Roberts

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Various bugchecks, but many have traces of Internet drivers in the stack text:


Code:


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Devin\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI00.671\031910-17752-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\websymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82a1a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82b62810
Debug session time: Fri Mar 19 10:43:29.284 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:20.016
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 7F, {d, 0, 0, 0}

***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
Probably caused by : HTTP.sys ( HTTP!UlpInitializeTimers+a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP (7f)
This means a trap occurred in kernel mode, and it's a trap of a kind
that the kernel isn't allowed to have/catch (bound trap) or that
is always instant death (double fault).  The first number in the
bugcheck params is the number of the trap (8 = double fault, etc)
Consult an Intel x86 family manual to learn more about what these
traps are. Here is a *portion* of those codes:
If kv shows a taskGate
        use .tss on the part before the colon, then kv.
Else if kv shows a trapframe
        use .trap on that value
Else
        .trap on the appropriate frame will show where the trap was taken
        (on x86, this will be the ebp that goes with the procedure KiTrap)
Endif
kb will then show the corrected stack.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000d, EXCEPTION_GP_FAULT
Arg2: 00000000
Arg3: 00000000
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------

***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************

ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT:  
Use '!findthebuild' command to search for the target build information.
If the build information is available, run '!findthebuild -s ; .reload' to set symbol path and load symbols.

MODULE_NAME: HTTP

FAULTING_MODULE: 82a1a000 nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bbf75

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_d

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 9e040bef to 82a60f9b

STACK_TEXT:  
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
8cf1fa08 9e040bef badb0d00 82a5be49 8cf1fd80 nt+0x46f9b
8cf1fa14 8cf1fd80 00000030 881ee7b0 00000000 HTTP!UlpInitializeTimers+0xa
8cf1fad8 82bbd728 881ee7b0 88205000 00000000 0x8cf1fd80
8cf1fcbc 82bbb499 00000001 00000000 8cf1fce4 nt+0x1a3728
8cf1fd00 82a8802b 8cb71c54 00000000 84fedd48 nt+0x1a1499
8cf1fd50 82c2866d 00000001 a2d6854f 00000000 nt+0x6e02b
8cf1fd90 82ada1d9 82a87f1e 00000001 00000000 nt+0x20e66d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt+0xc01d9


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
HTTP!UlpInitializeTimers+a
9e040bef 57              push    edi

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  HTTP!UlpInitializeTimers+a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

IMAGE_NAME:  HTTP.sys

BUCKET_ID:  WRONG_SYMBOLS

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> r
eax=82b5117c ebx=8cf1fa00 ecx=00000000 edx=00000000 esi=807c4120 edi=00000000
eip=82a60f9b esp=8cf1f9f0 ebp=8cf1fa08 iopl=0         nv up di pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000002
nt+0x46f9b:
82a60f9b c3              ret
1: kd> k
ChildEBP RetAddr  
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
8cf1fa08 9e040bef nt+0x46f9b
8cf1fa14 8cf1fd80 HTTP!UlpInitializeTimers+0xa
8cf1fad8 82bbd728 0x8cf1fd80
8cf1fcbc 82bbb499 nt+0x1a3728
8cf1fd00 82a8802b nt+0x1a1499
8cf1fd50 82c2866d nt+0x6e02b
8cf1fd90 82ada1d9 nt+0x20e66d
00000000 00000000 nt+0xc01d9
1: kd> kv
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
8cf1fa08 9e040bef badb0d00 82a5be49 8cf1fd80 nt+0x46f9b
8cf1fa14 8cf1fd80 00000030 881ee7b0 00000000 HTTP!UlpInitializeTimers+0xa (FPO: [0,0,0])
8cf1fad8 82bbd728 881ee7b0 88205000 00000000 0x8cf1fd80
8cf1fcbc 82bbb499 00000001 00000000 8cf1fce4 nt+0x1a3728
8cf1fd00 82a8802b 8cb71c54 00000000 84fedd48 nt+0x1a1499
8cf1fd50 82c2866d 00000001 a2d6854f 00000000 nt+0x6e02b
8cf1fd90 82ada1d9 82a87f1e 00000001 00000000 nt+0x20e66d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt+0xc01d9
1: kd> lmntsm
start    end        module name
8abb3000 8abfb000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
900b5000 9010f000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
90dd6000 90de8000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
9174a000 9175c000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
8ad21000 8ad2a000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
939f6000 939f7420   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Thu Aug 12 22:52:52 2004 (411C2D04)
8acf5000 8acfe000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8acfe000 8ad21000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
8b026000 8b02d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
916a3000 91729000   BHDrvx86 BHDrvx86.sys Tue Feb 09 00:19:03 2010 (4B70F047)
91695000 916a3000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
8aa3f000 8aa47000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
91616000 91695000   ccHPx86  ccHPx86.sys  Fri Aug 21 18:52:38 2009 (4A8F2536)
979b0000 979ce000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
8b000000 8b01f000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
8aa89000 8ab34000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
8b1a5000 8b1ca000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
8aa47000 8aa89000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
8af7c000 8afd9000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
90dc9000 90dd6000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
95fdd000 95fea000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
90d6b000 90d83000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
90d5f000 90d6b000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
8b194000 8b1a5000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
95f53000 95f6c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)
95ff5000 95ffe000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
95fea000 95ff5000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8b1ca000 8b1db000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
95f6c000 95f76000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
93930000 939e7000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
9175c000 91795000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
90ce4000 90d42000   eeCtrl   eeCtrl.sys   Mon Aug 17 19:05:39 2009 (4A89E243)
90d42000 90d5f000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Mon Aug 17 19:05:39 2009 (4A89E243)
91600000 9160b000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:45:45 2009 (4A5BC729)
8ad5e000 8ad6f000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
8ad2a000 8ad5e000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8afe7000 8aff0000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8b162000 8b194000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009 (4A5BBF7D)
8b37a000 8b3ab000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
82e2a000 82e61000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
917e0000 917ff000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
95ed4000 95f24000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:46 2009 (4A5BC892)
95fc1000 95fd4000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)
95fd4000 95fda480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)
95fb6000 95fc1000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:04 2009 (4A5BC868)
9e03c000 9e0c1000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)
8b3f2000 8b3fa000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
90d9b000 90db3000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:23 2009 (4A5BBF1B)
90c8c000 90ce4000   IDSvix86 IDSvix86.sys Tue Oct 27 17:26:12 2009 (4AE76574)
901bf000 901de000   Ironx86  Ironx86.SYS  Wed Nov 25 18:01:26 2009 (4B0DB746)
90db3000 90dc0000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
80bd1000 80bd9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
95e3d000 95e71000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
8af69000 8af7c000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
8b12d000 8b152000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
8d938000 8d948000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)
8d8b1000 8d8cc000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)
8aa23000 8aa2e000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 19:13:13 2009 (4A5BBF89)
8d84e000 8d859000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)
95e2e000 95e3b000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8d8e6000 8d8f1000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
8acdf000 8acf5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
8aa11000 8aa1c000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
8aa09000 8aa11000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
8af3e000 8af69000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
90c82000 90c8c000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
8b152000 8b162000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8b038000 8b0ef000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
90c00000 90c0b000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
8d98e000 8d99e000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
90c0b000 90c2d000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
95ec3000 95ed4000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)
90174000 90182000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
9010f000 90141000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
8b0ef000 8b12d000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
90007000 90015000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
90c78000 90c82000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
82a1a000 82e2a000   nt       ntkrnlpa.exe Tue Dec 08 03:06:34 2009 (4B1E090A)
8ae0f000 8af3e000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
8b01f000 8b026000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)
9392e000 9392f040   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Nov 20 22:41:44 2009 (4B076178)
92e34000 9392dd00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Nov 20 22:55:33 2009 (4B0764B5)
8d948000 8d98e000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
90148000 90167000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
90d83000 90d9b000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:34 2009 (4A5BC71E)
8ac5e000 8ac6f000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
8ac29000 8ac53000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8acca000 8acd1000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
8acd1000 8acdf000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8afd9000 8afe7000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
95f24000 95f53000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)
8aa2e000 8aa3f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
90de8000 90e00000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
901e8000 90200000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
95e00000 95e17000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
95e17000 95e2e000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
90c37000 90c78000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
8b02d000 8b035000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
8ac21000 8ac29000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
8adf2000 8adfa000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
8b200000 8b22d000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
8d99e000 8d9b1000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)
8d815000 8d84db00   rt73     rt73.sys     Tue Aug 02 11:00:35 2005 (42EF8A93)
92e00000 92e25000   Rt86win7 Rt86win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:22 2009 (49A65B16)
9160b000 91615000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
90182000 9019c000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
8d859000 8d8a2300   snpstd   snpstd.sys   Thu Feb 19 02:12:32 2004 (403461E0)
8b3ea000 8b3f2000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
901de000 901e7080   SRTSPX   SRTSPX.SYS   Wed Dec 02 00:36:15 2009 (4B15FCCF)
8d8a3000 8d8b0180   STREAM   STREAM.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:50:57 2009 (4A5BC861)
95e3b000 95e3c380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
8ad6f000 8adc5000   SYMDS    SYMDS.SYS    Mon Aug 17 19:34:39 2009 (4A89E90F)
8adc5000 8adf2000   SYMEFA   SYMEFA.SYS   Mon Nov 23 20:35:07 2009 (4B0B384B)
90090000 900b5000   SYMEVENT SYMEVENT.SYS Thu Aug 13 18:22:41 2009 (4A849231)
90167000 90174000   SymIMv   SymIMv.sys   Thu Nov 19 21:10:05 2009 (4B05FA7D)
90037000 90090000   SYMTDIV  SYMTDIV.SYS  Thu Nov 19 21:09:34 2009 (4B05FA5E)
8b231000 8b37a000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
9002c000 90037000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
90015000 9002c000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
901af000 901bf000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
97980000 97989000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
91729000 9174a000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
95f76000 95fb6000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:09 2009 (4A5BBFC1)
95e71000 95e7f000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
8d8f1000 8d908000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009 (4A5BC883)
95fdb000 95fdc700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)
939e7000 939f6000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
95e7f000 95ec3000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
92e25000 92e2f000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
91795000 917e0000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
8d916000 8d921000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:17:06 2009 (4A5BCE82)
8d908000 8d916000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:14:44 2009 (4A5BCDF4)
8d921000 8d938000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:19 2009 (4A5BC877)
8ac53000 8ac5e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8aff0000 8affc000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
8ac00000 8ac21000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
8ac6f000 8ac7f000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8ac7f000 8acca000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
8b3ab000 8b3ea000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
9019c000 901af000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
8ae00000 8ae0d000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
8ab34000 8aba5000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8aba5000 8abb3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
90141000 90148000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
97720000 9796a000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
90dc0000 90dc9000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:16 2009 (4A5BC0F4)
8aa00000 8aa09000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
8d8cc000 8d8e6000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:13 2009 (4A5BC835)

Unloaded modules:
8b1ca000 8b1d7000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b1d7000 8b1e2000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b1e2000 8b1eb000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8b1eb000 8b1fc000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000

This is definitely a problem...


Code:


92ffd000 92ffe420   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Thu Aug 12 22:52:52 2004 (411C2D04)

Download and run the correct installer from here: http://www.radarsync.com/drivers/d148623-atk0110_acpi_utility

Also try reinstalling your network card drivers from your manufacturer's website. Let us know if you're still getting BSODs.


----------



## forumforez

Thank you

I put has in the daytime the various drivers. Yesterday evening I threw a new test with sisoft sandra. When I woke up this morning, the pc was blocked on a blue screen with this message:

PROCESS1_INITIALIZATION_FAILED
STOP : 0x0000006B (0xC000003A, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)

Impossible to start Windows
To start I have of to empty the electricity of my pc and I write you this message


----------



## jcgriff2

forumforez said:


> Thank you
> 
> I put has in the daytime the various drivers. Yesterday evening I threw a new test with sisoft sandra. When I woke up this morning, the pc was blocked on a blue screen with this message:
> 
> PROCESS1_INITIALIZATION_FAILED
> STOP : 0x0000006B (0xC000003A, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)
> 
> Impossible to start Windows
> To start I have of to empty the electricity of my pc and I write you this message


Hi - 

What do you mean by "empty the electricity of my pc"?

The bugcheck info - 

*0x6b (0xc000003a,,,)* = PROCESS1_INITIALIZATION_FAILED = the initialization of the Microsoft Windows operating system failed

The 1st parm *0xc000003a* = Path Not Found; the path does not exist = STATUS_OBJECT_PATH_NOT_FOUND 

Per Microsoft, *0x6b* - 


> *Cause*
> 
> Any part of the disk subsystem can cause the PROCESS1_INITIALIZATION_FAILED bug check, including bad disks, bad or incorrect cables, mixing different ATA-type devices on the same chain, or drives that are not available becuase of hardware regeneration.
> 
> This bug check can also be caused by a missing file from the boot partition or by a driver file that a user accidentally disabled in the Drivers tab.


Check the above as Microsoft suggests.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## forumforez

"empty the electricity of my pc"
I know the french word but ... It's remove the power cable, Let press on the button power of the pc 30 seconds and restart


----------



## forumforez

forumforez said:


> "empty the electricity of my pc"
> I know the french word but ... It's remove the power cable, Let press on the button power of the pc 30 seconds and restart



I don' understand that :

_ Cause

Any part of the disk subsystem can cause the PROCESS1_INITIALIZATION_FAILED bug check, including bad disks, bad or incorrect cables, mixing different ATA-type devices on the same chain, or drives that are not available becuase of hardware regeneration.

This bug check can also be caused by a missing file from the boot partition or by a driver file that a user accidentally disabled in the Drivers tab.
_

It's difficult to translate in French


----------



## forumforez

Once again, this morning the pc seriously slowed down, no application wanted to start, to oblige to reinstall my antivirus thing in safe mode
Only solution " empty the electricity of my pc " :laugh: and that works again


----------



## jcgriff2

forumforez said:


> I don' understand that :
> 
> _ Cause
> 
> Any part of the disk subsystem can cause the PROCESS1_INITIALIZATION_FAILED bug check, including bad disks, bad or incorrect cables, mixing different ATA-type devices on the same chain, or drives that are not available becuase of hardware regeneration.
> 
> This bug check can also be caused by a missing file from the boot partition or by a driver file that a user accidentally disabled in the Drivers tab.
> _
> 
> It's difficult to translate in French


It is difficult to translate into English as well! 

Please see answers below... I couldn't resist giving that answer.. sorry. 0)





forumforez said:


> Once again, this morning the pc seriously slowed down, no application wanted to start, to oblige to reinstall my antivirus thing in safe mode
> Only solution " empty the electricity of my pc " :laugh: and that works again



It sounds to me that there is some type of power issue that is causing OS corruption to occur (you mentioned that you have to re-install Windows 7 every month or so since building the system).

The symptoms you describe - "emptying the electricity..." reminds me of a situation that I got into when I re-installed Windows 7 on an HP laptop without the battery in. It worked fine until I put the battery back in. It took a lot of trial and error to get it to boot so I could re-install Windows 7 w/ the battery in.

Have you taken CMOS battery out to reset it as well?

It could be power configuration settings as well. Do you allow the system to hibernate (different from "sleep mode")?

Turn hibernation off --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/920730

Check power settings. I found a desktop system recently with power settings set to "battery...". 
START | type *power* | choose "Power Options" | reset to default

Hard drive could be an issue here as well. That is mostly what the 0x6b bugcheck refers to.

Run *chkdsk /r* on hard drive. It will prompt you with message about dismount.... permit chkdsk to run upon next boot. Then re-start the system.

Make sure you have any files backed up from that system... as I believe you're headed for another re-install.

Just to make sure - you are running Windows 7 RTM, correct?

Have you validated the Windows 7 OS at the Microsoft Genuine Advantage site?

WGA --> www.microsoft.com/genuine

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## forumforez

I don't have a laptop and my pc has not sleeping mode, I don't have battery ....

My Windows is really activate, I Try chkdsk /r now


----------



## forumforez

I made chkdsk/ r Sunday and since I do not have problem anymore, let us hope that that continues


----------



## jcgriff2

OK.... thanks for posting back.

Hope good fortune continues.

Regards. . . 

jgriff2

.


----------



## forumforez

*Re: [SOLVED] wdf01000.sys blue screen*

I have a bad news yesterday, my PC made a new blue screen, I tried before sleeping one chkdsk / r but this morning the pc was blocked on the following blue screen :

STOP : 0x0000007E (0xC0000005, 0x87AC8349, 0x87786658, 0x87786230)

wdf01000.sys

Address 87AC8349 base at 87A81000 Date Stamp 4a5bbf28

This morning I suppressed my graphics card to make tries without it


----------



## forumforez

Another blue screen it is the sixth of the afternoon :

STOP : C0000221 Unknow Hard Error
\SystemRoot\System32\ntdll.dll



I do not know any more what to make


----------



## DT Roberts

forumforez said:


> I don' understand that :
> 
> _ Cause
> 
> Any part of the disk subsystem can cause the PROCESS1_INITIALIZATION_FAILED bug check, including bad disks, bad or incorrect cables, mixing different ATA-type devices on the same chain, or drives that are not available becuase of hardware regeneration.
> 
> This bug check can also be caused by a missing file from the boot partition or by a driver file that a user accidentally disabled in the Drivers tab.
> _
> 
> It's difficult to translate in French


The correct word is "discharge". :grin:

Please rerun the instructions here; I'd like to see that 0x221: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## forumforez

*Re: [SOLVED] wdf01000.sys blue screen*

I have already made this test but here is the results

View attachment System Health Report.zip


View attachment TSF_Vista_Support.zip


I made the test twice because the first time blue screen!


thank you :wave:


----------



## usasma

*Re: [SOLVED] wdf01000.sys blue screen*

There are issues with your Microsoft Software Protection Platform Service (sppsvc.exe). I must ask, do you have any "hacked" or "pirated" software/programs on this system?

There are issues with your HP PhotoSmart C4180 device. Please:
- uninstall the HP software that's currently installed on your system
- then visit the HP website and download the latest drivers for your system
- install the latest drivers and monitor for further problems.

I suspect (because of the many different errors) that this is a hardware/compatibility problem. I cannot read your MSINFO32 report, so we'll have to do this manually....

Please check to be sure that you have at least 15% free space on *ALL* of your hard drives.

We see lot's of issues with the Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter - please download a fresh copy of the Win7 driver from the Belkin website, remove the old driver, then install the new driver. If you cannot locate a Win7 driver, please post back.

Please run these free, bootable diagnostics:


> *H/W Diagnostics:*
> Please start by running these bootable hardware diagnostics:
> http://www.carrona.org/memdiag.html (read the details at the link)
> http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html (read the details at the link)
> 
> Also, please run one of these free, independent online malware scans to ensure that your current protection hasn't been compromised: http://www.carrona.org/malware.html (read the details at the link)





> If the above tests pass without problems, please run these tests:
> Try this free video stress test: http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/
> 
> 
> 
> *FurMark Setup:*
> - If you have more than one GPU, select Multi-GPU during setup
> - In the Run mode box, select "Stability Test" and "Log GPU Temperature"
> Click "Go" to start the test
> - Run the test until the GPU temperature maxes out - or until you start having problems *(whichever comes first)*.
> - Click "Quit" to exit
> 
> 
> 
> Try this free stress test: http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/
> 
> 
> 
> *Prime95 Setup:*
> - extract the contents of the zip file to a location of your choice
> - double click on the executable file
> - select "Just stress testing"
> - select the "Blend" test. If you've already run MemTest overnight you may want to run the "Small FFTs" test instead.
> - "Number of torture test threads to run" should equal the number of CPU's times 2 (if you're using hyperthreading).
> The easiest way to figure this out is to go to Task Manager...Performance tab - and see the number of boxes under CPU Usage History
> Then run the test for 6 to 24 hours - or until you get errors *(whichever comes first)*.
> The Test selection box and the stress.txt file describes what components that the program stresses.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## usasma

*Re: [SOLVED] wdf01000.sys blue screen*

This is the results of the BSOD analysis. I posted it separately as it'll take up a lot of room.

Interestingly, the symbol errors that were present earlier have now vanished.

I ran the last 24 memory dump files and got 7 different error messages. This is somewhat suggestive of a hardware/compatibility problem. There are at least 10 different items blamed for the errors - with the most common being "memory_corruption".

Your rt73.sys file is from 2005 - this is most likely associated with your Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter. Please download a fresh copy of the Win7 driver from the Belkin website, remove the old driver, then install the new driver. If you cannot locate a Win7 driver, please post back (then we'll have to figure out what RaLink chipset that your device uses).

If that doesn't fix things, then the next thing on my list would be the Symantec/Norton software. To rule this out, please do the folllowing:


> *Anti-Virus Removal:*
> Please do the following:
> - download a free antivirus for testing purposes: http://www.carrona.org/freeav.html
> - uninstall the Norton from your system (you can reinstall it, if so desired, when we're done troubleshooting)
> - remove any remnants of Norton using this free tool: http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039
> - *IMMEDIATELY* install and update the free antivirus
> - check to see if this fixes the BSOD's


Summary of the BSOD's:


Code:


[font=lucida console]  
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Thu Apr  8 05:12:58.898 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:14:47.755
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMEVENT.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMEVENT.SYS
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  autoruns.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Wed Apr  7 14:46:55.812 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:02:22.669
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3
PROCESS_NAME:  rundll32.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Wed Apr  7 12:36:45.728 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:14.586
BugCheck A, {10, 2, 0, 82aa3ea6}
Probably caused by : fdc.sys ( fdc!DeviceQueryACPI_AsyncExecMethod+1a2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Wed Apr  7 12:34:22.606 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:22.479
BugCheck A, {1c, 2, 0, 82a42595}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiResolveMappedFileFault+9d )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Wed Apr  7 12:26:00.920 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:31.777
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 92491848, 8c775500, 0}
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl+26848 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Wed Apr  7 12:24:56.070 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:10:55.942
BugCheck D1, {405011f, 2, 0, 903c039b}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for IDSvix86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for IDSvix86.sys
Probably caused by : IDSvix86.sys ( IDSvix86+2f39b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Wed Apr  7 10:13:03.258 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:27:22.991
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5100
PROCESS_NAME:  taskhost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Wed Apr  7 09:45:06.372 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:52:56.229
BugCheck D1, {14, 2, 0, 915a836d}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
Probably caused by : sptd.sys ( sptd+11894 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Wed Apr  7 05:39:22.502 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:20.234
BugCheck A, {1c, 2, 0, 82a54595}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiResolveMappedFileFault+9d )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Wed Apr  7 03:26:13.074 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:03.807
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Wed Apr  7 03:24:17.831 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:18.688
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 97a1d3ea, 8cb178e8, 8cb174c0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Wed Apr  7 03:23:36.894 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:36.751
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 82c1ec54, 8cb0fa30, 8cb0f610}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!EtwpSendDataBlock+13 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Wed Apr  7 03:19:03.529 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:51:52.386
BugCheck A, {0, 2, 1, 82aa1734}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KeReleaseSemaphore+44 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  rundll32.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Tue Apr  6 16:58:58.607 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:12.464
BugCheck D1, {8379801, 2, 0, 91036847}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ccHPx86.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ccHPx86.sys
Probably caused by : ccHPx86.sys ( ccHPx86+1c847 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Tue Apr  6 15:15:56.196 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:15.913
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 96ca0887, 8d3276f0, 8d3272d0}
Probably caused by : usbhub.sys ( usbhub!USBHUB_TriggerCallBacks+c )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Tue Apr  6 10:37:20.837 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:21:13.694
BugCheck A, {14, 2, 0, 82acd6d1}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiFindNodeOrParent+5 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Tue Apr  6 09:15:07.808 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:24:57.650
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 9334fb8c, 969ed948, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+13ab8c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  Mystify.scr
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Sun Mar 21 13:29:22.292 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:26:26.103
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3
PROCESS_NAME:  DTLite.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Sun Mar 21 13:02:02.268 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:11.079
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMEVENT.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMEVENT.SYS
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_31
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Sun Mar 21 12:54:56.303 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:06:09.113
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMEVENT.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMEVENT.SYS
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  ccsvchst.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Sun Mar 21 06:16:24.140 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:27:29.982
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Sun Mar 21 05:45:26.926 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:22:25.768
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMEVENT.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMEVENT.SYS
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  ccSvcHst.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Sat Mar 20 19:34:51.443 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:01:12.285
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NAVEX15.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NAVEX15.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SRTSP.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SRTSP.SYS
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  ccsvchst.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Sat Mar 20 14:40:23.369 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:02:06.211
BugCheck D1, {43d4613c, 2, 0, 8f87cb18}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for rt73.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for rt73.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SymIMv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SymIMv.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMTDIV.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMTDIV.SYS
Probably caused by : rt73.sys ( rt73+11b18 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe[/font]


----------



## forumforez

*Re: [SOLVED] wdf01000.sys blue screen*

Ok ant thank you for the message !
I don't have any hacked software ...

I have reinstalled my printer and my Wireless USB Belkin, during the installation of the key and the printer I had many blue screen and I have of to restart several times

I try now the different test

Little question for MemTest, my memory is dual channel it's ok for the memtest ?


----------



## usasma

*Re: [SOLVED] wdf01000.sys blue screen*

I would uninstall the printer and the Wireless USB device while we're troubleshooting things.

The memory test is OK for dual channel RAM
I consider the hard drive test the most important test at this point.


----------



## forumforez

*Re: [SOLVED] wdf01000.sys blue screen*

Long Hard Disk Test = OK
MemTest : 1288 errors, 7 pass

it's possible to make print screen or save reports with memtest ?


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: [SOLVED] wdf01000.sys blue screen*

No need to. You need to buy new memory, plain and simple.


----------



## forumforez

*Re: [SOLVED] wdf01000.sys blue screen*

I am going to make a test one by one to find which memory died


----------



## usasma

*Re: [SOLVED] wdf01000.sys blue screen*

Step 7 in the memory test link that I supplied earlier details a method for testing the individual sticks and slots ( http://www.carrona.org/memdiag.html (read the details at the link))


----------



## forumforez

*Re: [SOLVED] wdf01000.sys blue screen*

Yesterday I made the test, with the chip one by one 
Result : 0 error !!!! 

I summarize the various test that I made :

Hard disk Test : OK
Memory test (Three at the same time) : 1288 errors (I think MemTest don't like dual channel)
Memory test (one by one) : 0 error

I really includes nothing more


----------



## forumforez

*Re: [SOLVED] wdf01000.sys blue screen*

Anybody does not have an idea?


----------



## forumforez

*Re: [SOLVED] wdf01000.sys blue screen*

I thought of having found the solution, I have to change the configuration of my dual channel and I had no more error with MemTest (PASS 7)
This morning PC blocked and refused to go farther than BIOS. Screen stopped on green page ASUS
I made a discharge and PC restarted


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: [SOLVED] wdf01000.sys blue screen*

Are BSODs still occuring?


----------



## forumforez

I was not in front of the pc, I did not see if there had been a BSOD


----------



## forumforez

Just now a new BSOD :

STOP:C000021a {Fatal System Error} 
The initial session process or system process terminated unexpectedly with a status of 0x00000000 (0xc0000221 x001003a8).
The system has been shut down.


----------



## jcgriff2

I would advise at this time that you wipe the hard drive with KillDisk and re-install the OS.

KillDisk - http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm

Make bootable KillDisk ISO CD w/ ImgBurn -
ImgBurn - http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## forumforez

Thank you, yesterday I have to reinstall Windows and I formated with killdisk

wait and see ..... ray:


----------

